# Mitsubishi HC7800 VS HC 40000



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

Have a very dark room, now I know they are $1000 different in the price but is it worth the difference to shell out the cash?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I say yes due to better video processing, optics and installation flexibility, while the 4000 is a nice "budget" options the 7800 is just better in every way and worth the $1000 unless you plan on upgrading again soon.


----------



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks.
This will be my first projector and I want it to last 5+ years. One of my fears is the 4000 is an older model already and thus it's life cycle is going to be shorter.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The biggest difference between the two is that the HC7800 is a 3D projector..the HC4000 isn't..
Image wise, I doubt you could tell any difference between the two!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Fixed iris, no lense shift and manual focus/zoom are all some of the things you have to deal with to save the $1000. Not to mention lower lumen output.

The 4000 does put out a good picture but is harder to set up and less flexible on placement.


----------



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

I found a 4000 in a model home but they didn't have a DVD. I think I'm going to take one over after work and check it out.


----------



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok I played LOTR the two towers, man is was nice.then I found a write-up on projectors and gaming by projectorcentral

Ok after talking with the sales rep, they told me they have a 100% refund up to 30 days. 

I'm going to try the epson out!

SHIPMENT SUMMARY:
SHIPPED: 1 - EPSHC5010: PROJECTOR, 1080P 3D 2400 LUMEN LCD 13.2LB 200,000:1 CONTRAS


----------

